# Trudnoća i porod > Porod > Rodilišta >  Trudnički tečaj u Merkuru

## patuljchica

Evo, dočekale smo i to... Nakon preuređenja rodilišta i ponovne dozvole tatama da prisustvuju porodu, na Merkuru su počeli organizirati i trudnički tečaj...
Pa koga zanima, vidjela jučer u trudničkoj ambulanti obavijest...
Od 02. do 09.11.2011., u predavaonici bolnice od 18 sati.
Narudžbe na tel 2431-390/417.
 :Bye:

----------

